# how to lift the six month ban by paying a fine



## sachintha (Jul 18, 2014)

Hi,
I'm currently working in a labour company in dubai. I'm a student & I came here to save money for my studies. But the company I'm working now don't pay the salary as promised & I don't even get food.it's been 4 months now. But they haven't give me labour card or emirates I'd yet. Recently I found another good job. They told me that they would hire me if I dont have a ban. I called the labour & they said that my info is in their system & I have a ban. My contract is unlimited. Is there any way to lift the ban by paying a fine? Also because the company didn't treat me well can I make a complaint & lift the ban if I win? Please help soon. The new company has only given 1 week to sort out the issue.


----------



## riodejaneiro (Jul 14, 2014)

hi,

as per my experience, you can lift the ban by having a salary of 5k above and educational documents attestated by the ministry of foreign affairs UAE.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

You can make a complaint if you haven't been paid and your employer has not fulfilled their side of the contract. If you can, see if you can get a group of you to go. If you win your cases, then I do not think you will be banned.


----------

